# Just got my first reg tegu at repticon! i have some questionzzzz



## alainfaddis (Sep 18, 2011)

[attachment=3254][attachment=3254]hey i just got me a new red tegu yesterday  its 8 months old about a foot long her name ketchup. didnt sqwuirm or hiss one time really love getting petted im very satisfied with her since ive been wanting one for awhile now . but after we got home i fed her and shes been to sleep since is shes hibernating? and is hibernation needed or is there anyway to avoid it?
heres a pic >.<


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Sep 18, 2011)

_Welcome to the site,.. congrats on the new gu take some time to look through the threads in our tegu article section,.. there's alot of need to know info over there. For now it's just settling in so give it time too,.. it's too soon to tell if it's going to hibernate or not._


----------



## james.w (Sep 18, 2011)

Welcome and congrats. Bubblz took the words out of my mouth.


----------



## spidersandmonsters (Sep 18, 2011)

Hmmm whoever told you it was eight months old may be embellishing quite a bit if she's only a foot long. My b&w is three months and just broke two feet. Which is good news, cause you get to see the insane growth rates in action!


----------

